# Alpha



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Captain Harji Netiv of the 123rd Indis Dragoons sat atop his horse, his dark skin glistening with sweat as his men moved across a small river. Netiv had been brought up in the noble houses of Indis and when the Great Crusade called up for arms was among the first men to volunteer, his education buying him the rank of Captain.

Netiv pulled his horse around at the five hundred or so Indis foot soldiers following his hundred Dragoons, a drummer marched at the front of the two ranks, playing a battle song as he approached the wooden bridge spanning the river. Netiv nodded to a young red uniformed Captain who walked past and turned back down the steep incline to where four of his men had dismounted and were refilling their canteens with the river water, he pulled his horse to a halt and said “hurry up we move on Viahsberg in a few hours” one of his men looked up and said “what about the Astartes?” Netiv shook his head and began to gallop across the river towards his resting men.

Netiv rode through his men, a few shouting praises or nodding at him as he approached the infantry who had passed a few moments ago, they had carried on down a dirt track shrouded in shade from the trees around them. Netiv was a few metres behind the last red uniformed troopers, his horse neighing loudly as it pulled to a stop, Netiv kicked his spurs inwards but his mount would go no further, the Captain jumped down off his horse and walked around it, making sure it had no injuries he shouted “stupid animal!” and was about to whip it when the sound of weapons fire filled his ears.

Netiv dropped to his gut and turned towards the troops in front of him, many were lying on the floor in widening pools of blood while others ran for cover behind tree trunks or a half fallen wall as a whistle sounded and hundreds of khaki uniformed men wielding rifles ran from their cover towards the Indis. Netiv pulled himself to his feet and turned to his horse, who was lying on the floor dead, he bent down and pulled his carbine out of its holster and ran towards a fallen tree trunk, rounds whizzing past his head as he slammed into it.

Netiv aimed his carbine over the trunk at a squad of rebels and fired, taking three down and blowing a arm off another in a jet of blood, Netiv knew he had to get back to his forces but if he made a run for it would never make it back, he saw a platoon of Indis charge forwards, their battalion banner held high as they roared, many firing carbines at the larger ambushing force. Netiv realised this was his chance and got up, leaving his carbine on the floor he sprinted back down the track as a pair of rebel horsemen ripped out of a bush behind him and began to give pursuit, he turned into the trees as a round smacked into the wood next to his head. 

Netiv jumped down into a stream, he could here his pursuers shouting behind him as he ducked under the root of a tree, a large spider slowly walked up onto his shoulder as the first of the horsemen dismounted their mounts and walked into the river, a pistol raised in one hand and a sword in the other. Netiv flicked the spider off his shoulder and moved away, kicking a rock out of the dark area and into the water, the man turned towards him and stabbed forwards, the blade striking a couple of inches from his head as the man smiled. 

Netiv kicked forwards, taking the man off his feet and sending him into the water, there was a crack like noise as a large stone broke the mans ribs with a yelp, Netiv rolled outwards and scooped up a huge stone and slammed it down onto the rebels head just as a round struck him in the back, sending him face first into the water. 

The second man rode over towards Netiv and aimed a pistol at him, just as thirty or so other rebels appeared behind him. Netiv pushed himself up and used his arm as a rest, he turned towards the man and spat a broken tooth at him which bounced off the mans cheek, he jumped down off his mount and grabbed Netiv by the collar, he slammed the butt of his pistol into his captives face, breaking his nose as he pulled back there was a loud roar and the man dropped Netiv back into the water as he looked up at a blue Thunderhawk with a Hydra on it in the clearing above. 

Netiv crawled away from the man and up onto the banking as a pair of huge power armoured Astartes leapt from the back of the transport and landed in the water, both crouching as rounds pinged off their armour, one of them got up and fired a bolter into the line of troopers, downing most of them in plumes of blood and gore as the second drew twin chainswords and walked towards the rebel horseman who had now drawn a ornate sword upon the behemoth. 

Netiv smiled as the rebel was cut in half by one of the blades, the marine not taking his eyes off the falling man as he slammed his second blade through the cranium of another rebel who had been foolish enough to try and stop the marine, as the bolter wielding marine walked towards him, Netiv looked at him as he got up and said “Many thanks holy one may I ask what is your name?” in awe the marine unsealed his helm with a hiss of steam and revealed a golden face almost untouched by war and said “I am Alpharius!”.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

good stuff 
flows nicely and yes i would like to read more


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice flow to it, mate. Keep going for sure.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the posts guys just thought id give it a bump and say part two is up and coming


----------

